# Baby is Here



## Gill (13 Dec 2009)

So After 7 Long and Distressing Years of Treatment We are now parents to a Beautiful Big Boy. 
He Name is Tejas (TJ) and he was born on the 21.11.09 after a 1.5 day Labour which was in week 42. 
The wife ended up needing 6 Big Epi's and then had a Ceasarian at the last Minute, Never seen so many Doctors at once.


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Dec 2009)

Congrats mate!     Looks like a cutie!   Won't be long untill you have him trained up and you have someone to back you up on the fish tanks


----------



## Antoni (13 Dec 2009)

Very sweet!
I wish it good health and lots of love!

Regards


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Dec 2009)

Congrats Gill


----------



## amy4342 (13 Dec 2009)

Awww, he's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Gill (13 Dec 2009)

Thanks Guys. 
I have been told under no circumstances is he to be involved in Fish Tanks. Wife does not want another fish Nut in the House.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Dec 2009)

Wow Gill what a little smasher,well done mate,
regards john.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Dec 2009)

Nice one    pretty cool being a Dad hey?

Sam


----------



## Gill (13 Dec 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Nice one    pretty cool being a Dad hey?
> 
> Sam



Yep its cool, up untill he wakes you at 3am and won't get back to sleep till 6am


----------



## aquaticmaniac (13 Dec 2009)

Congrats  Hope you, wife, and TJ are doing well!


----------



## Superman (13 Dec 2009)

Congratulations to the whole family!


----------

